# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  о жертвоприношении в знании

## Савелий

Харе Кришна

"... жертвоприношения в знании есть принесение в жертву удовлетворения чувств, имея целью трансцендентное знание. Конечная стадия этого вида жертвоприношения – чистое преданное служение"

Растолкуйте пожалуйста фразу "принесение в жертву удовлетворения чувств", если можно с каким либо примером...
 имеется в виду подавление удовлетворения чувств,  и это подавление есть жертва ?
 или предлагается  Кришне само наслаждение от удовлетворения  чувства?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Савелий!

Пример приводится в самой Бхагавад-Гите (4.26): 
"Некоторые (настоящие брахмачари) приносят в жертву процесс слушания и чувства на огонь умственного контроля, а другие, (ведущие регулируемую семейную жизнь), приносят в жертву объекты чувств на огонь чувств."

Грихастха-ашрам предназначен для регулируемых чувственных наслаждений, брахмачари-ашрам и санньяси-ашрам вообще не предназначены для чувственных наслаждений. Вы можете понимать под "принесением в жертву удовлетворения чувств" отказ от удовлетворения чувств. 

Нет, имеется в виду не предложение Кришне наслаждения от удовлетворения чувства, а именно отказ от удовлетворения чувства.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

